
Software that detects sarcasm - treefire86
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/545936/my-favorite-thing-about-the-internet-definitely-the-sarcasm/
======
joefarish
Oh, a _sarcasm_ detector. That's a _really_ useful invention!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38HKZLpifhU&t=9](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38HKZLpifhU&t=9)

